# Evenflo Symphony 65 e3 vs. Graco MyRide 65



## texasfarmom (Sep 24, 2009)

These are the two seats I'm considering at this point. Does anyone have any feedback on either of these? The Symphony says it can be used as a booster but I'm not picturing that and I can't find any videos or pics of it being used that way.

My DD is 32 in.and 28 pounds, 2 years old and front facing now.

I just can't decide!


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texasfarmom*
> 
> These are the two seats I'm considering at this point. Does anyone have any feedback on either of these? The Symphony says it can be used as a booster but I'm not picturing that and I can't find any videos or pics of it being used that way.
> 
> ...


Well, two things. I wouldn't buy either seat for a forward facing child, as you're spending money on a feature that you won't be using.

That being said, I wouldn't have a two year old front facing. Per NHTSA recommendations, all children under 4 who fit rear facing should continue to ride that way. 32" and 28 lbs is REALLY petite, and there's no reason your child wouldn't fit rear facing for another two years in pretty much anything.

Can I convince you to turn your child back around? She's be significantly safer, and her spine is still at risk in a forward facing crash, and will be for a few more years.


----------



## Detcb (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a Symphony and it is a nice seat, but I wouldn't recommend it because it is very short as a booster seat and you will have to get an additional booster anyway. See this review http://carseatblog.com/16765/evenflo-symphony-65-e3-review-impressive/

You might consider the Evenflo Maestro or the Graco Nautilus


----------

